# Aeropress vs caffietier



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry if this is a stupid noob question but;

All things being equal ( which I know they are not )

is there a significant difference in taste between same beans brewed in aeropress and in caffietier.

i am using the caffietier and was wondering if there's any point buying an aeropress.

they would both be for home use

thanks in advance

Alan


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely worth investing in an Aeropress - incredibly versatile.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

You must be in sales, that's all it takes to get me to buy one

but versatile in what way


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There are dozens of Aeropress brew recipes - check out Youtube and elsewhere.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Should I get paper filter or metal filter?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Paper takes more oils out so produces a cleaner mouthfeel compared to metal filter which lets them through.

There's a method I saw in a clip where they used three instead of one paper filters. Not tried it but going to give that a go.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeropress is easier to spell


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Asgross said:


> Should I get paper filter or metal filter?


The Systemic Kid's reply is exactly right. The metal filters would also, in a minor way, be taking you back slightly towards a cafetiere because that has more fines and oil in etc. Why not start with paper and see how you get on - they will usually come with paper filters anyway.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Aeropress is easier to spell


That's troo


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Aeropress gets my vote.

I think the US has adopted the term French Press as opposed to cafetiere for that very reason. I'm not sure if I've even spelt it correctly.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Recently bought a cafetiere after using an aeropress and a chemex for ages, it's certainly different - as others have said, lets through more oils so will taste less refined. Also I struggle to pick out many tasting notes in cafetiere coffee, the whole thing just tastes muddy to me... This may be fine if the notes are chocolate/nuts/caramel but not when you want to taste raspberry acidity. Just my view anyway...

In comparison the aeropress I find is incredibly forgiving, and I tend to make more good cups of coffee than bad cups with it, something which I cannot say with as much confidence for my cafetiere.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try brewing for 30mins plus in cafetiere - revelation.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Try brewing for 30mins plus in cafetiere - revelation.


after a few minutes, all the coffee just sinks to the bottom - without constant stirring, will leaving for 30 minutes really improve the taste massively?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> after a few minutes, all the coffee just sinks to the bottom - without constant stirring, will leaving for 30 minutes really improve the taste massively?


Just because it has sunk doesn't mean it stops extracting, just that it has lost buoyancy. I don't stir at all normally if using ideal grind (only if using unusually fine gind, or adding the coffee on to the water), takes 10-15mins for everything to sink, just using the pour to wet.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My favourite benefit of the aeropress is the clean cup, no sludge settled in the bottom even with one filter paper.

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Longer you leave it, the higher the extraction level - up to a point. You can put a tea towel or tea cosy, if you have one, to retain the heat. If you do, temp will still be in low 60s and not tepid to drink. Maybe grind a bit finer than for normal cafetiere and don't worry about the grinds settling. Longer extraction will, hopefully, bring out the sweetness.


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love my aeropress. Always manage to get a great cup of coffee and its speedy!


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

Paper filters are better, as you can just pop them with the puck straight in the bin. Metal filter is fiddly to clean, considering that the aeropress should take about 2 seconds to clean in total


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeropress is better as you can grind fine, and this means quick brew and no bitterness.

you can grind fine because the coffee comes out of the bottom, not the top, and so there is no risk of fine grinds passing through the filter (the grinds will rise in the column).

in contrast, in a cafetière, fine grinds will find their way around and through the mesh.

cafetieres are also really wasteful to clean and people end up blocking their drains with the grinds.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shunningmyaeropress said:


> Paper filters are better, as you can just pop them with the puck straight in the bin. Metal filter is fiddly to clean, considering that the aeropress should take about 2 seconds to clean in total


I use an Able filter and don't find it a faff to clean. Rinse under the tap for a couple of seconds - job done.


----------

